
China-made operating system UOS to replace Windows - rguiscard
https://cntechpost.com/2019/12/16/china-made-operating-system-uos-adapted-to-popular-software-first-step-to-replace-windows/
======
wender999
so, no that they are banned from Google they are going to make everything
themselves?

~~~
yorwba
It's Debian-based. [https://www.uniontech.com/desktop-operating-
system](https://www.uniontech.com/desktop-operating-system)

They're probably hoping that open-source software won't be affected by
sanctions as much. They're probably right.

